# Avast blocked vpsBoard?



## Prestige (Jul 19, 2013)

I got this today:

http://uploaddirect.co.uk/i/ddfcc450246a2befccf99f5e75b779e1ud.png

I couldn't enter the site, so I disabled it.


----------



## scv (Jul 19, 2013)

Would be nice if it actually told you which js file was the culprit, or at least a snippet of the bad js...


----------



## Francisco (Jul 19, 2013)

scv said:


> Would be nice if it actually told you which js file was the culprit, or at least a snippet of the bad js...


It's part of CN's inline HTTP filtering. It pushes javascript + cookies to help stop RUDY/etc floods.

We've talked to CN about it and they confirmed that it's just some virus scanners freaking out for no reason.


----------



## clone1018 (Jul 19, 2013)

CN?


----------



## Francisco (Jul 19, 2013)

clone1018 said:


> CN?


CNServers, the people we use for our DDOS filtering.

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah, this came up in the past. I ran maldet, some web-based scans, etc and could never find anything.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 20, 2013)

i have Avast and have no issues with it blocking vpsboard.

i keep mines updated with steaming updates enabled.


----------

